# Day Kennels



## 90725 (May 1, 2005)

Does anyone know whether there is a register or list anywhere identifying campsites that offer day kennels for dogs, please. I know that there are a few sites with this facility, but it is difficult to find them.


----------



## Diezel (Jul 24, 2006)

This might help.
http://www.dogfriendlybritain.co.uk/directory.asp?Category=16


----------

